# Seeking Part



## AMowery (Feb 1, 2016)

Good afternoon all, 
Working on the Mother in laws 2010 sentra with MR20DE engine. Broke the electrical connector off the Intake oil control solenoid, tried to repair it, but it is not happy, I am looking for a new one now. Would anyone have a spare they can sell? Tried to post in wanted classifieds, but I would guess I am too new to do so, which I understand.
Part Number is 23796-ET00A, this is a picture:








Looking for faster than China, since they are all on vacation for new year, and cheaper than dealer, used is perfectly ok. 
Thanks for the help, and not using the ban hammer.
EMail is best contact, [email protected]
Tony


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

that is a valve timing control solenoid... not "oil control solenoid". Not trying to be an a$$, but it might be easier to locate with correct term


----------



## AMowery (Feb 1, 2016)

Got it, thanks for the correction
T.


----------

